# EU citizen bring non-EU citizen spouse to the UK



## swedeinus (Mar 23, 2009)

Has anyone done this? I'm Swedish and my husband is American. According to EU law, this is possible and supposedly the only thing we would need to do is demonstrate that he's financially secure. But apparently some Schengen countries don't necessarily abide by this law, so I wanted to check the situation in the UK. 

We currently live in the US, and so my husband does not have residency in Sweden (he did a few years back but I'm guessing that's no longer current). And we do not wish to 'start out' in Sweden at all, before moving to the UK.

Are there guidelines on how much money is needed for a non-EU spouse to be granted permission of entry? When I came to the US years back, the guidelines were just at or above the current poverty lines for whatever size of family (monthly income). I'm thinking of going ahead of time, getting a job while he keeps his job here for a while, then use my income in the UK as proof of financial stability. Would that be enough?

Thanks,
Josefina.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

swedeinus said:


> Has anyone done this? I'm Swedish and my husband is American. According to EU law, this is possible and supposedly the only thing we would need to do is demonstrate that he's financially secure. But apparently some Schengen countries don't necessarily abide by this law, so I wanted to check the situation in the UK.


The UK is not a Schengen country - though I believe the law you're talking about is supposed to apply to all of the EU, not just the Schengen countries.

Have you checked the British embassy or consulate website for the area where you are living in the US? They sometimes post financial guidelines (perhaps for other visa categories) and that might give you some clue what level of financial resources they are looking for.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You need to plough through following official documents by UK Border Agency regarding EEA Family Permit, a kind of entry clearance (visa) that you need for your US husband:
EUN02 - EEA Family Permits (detailed requirements for the issue of permit)
http://www.ukvisas.gov.uk/resources/en/docs/1903073/vaf5 (EEA Family Permit application form)
http://www.ukvisas.gov.uk/resources/en/docs/1903073/VAFguidancenotesvisitors (guidance notes)
Family permit is issued free of charge.
There is no general financial requirement, or to show that your husband is financially dependent on you. Just evidence to show that your marriage is genuine and not one of convenience. If you've been married for several years and been cohabiting, it won't be an issue. 
Unless there is adverse immigration record (e.g. being turned back at a border) or serious criminal history, EEA Family Permit should be issued promptly (this is an EU requirement).
Then, as Bev suggests, go to the UK consulate website covering your State about practical details of applying for entry clearance.


----------



## swedeinus (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks! That sounds wonderfully easy. We've been married 11 years and have two kids. 
Are you sure about the financial requirement, I could swear I have seen that mentioned previously. My husband's been employed continuously here in the States for several years so perhaps that's just enough to prove that you're capable of supporting yourself. I rather not find a job for myself at all if that wouldn't help along with the permit (I'm a stay at home mom). 

Thanks for the links, I'll check them out.

Josefina. 



Joppa said:


> You need to plough through following official documents by UK Border Agency regarding EEA Family Permit, a kind of entry clearance (visa) that you need for your US husband:
> EUN02 - EEA Family Permits (detailed requirements for the issue of permit)
> http://www.ukvisas.gov.uk/resources/en/docs/1903073/vaf5 (EEA Family Permit application form)
> http://www.ukvisas.gov.uk/resources/en/docs/1903073/VAFguidancenotesvisitors (guidance notes)
> ...


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

There is a general rule for you, as an EU migrant, that you will be economically active , earn or have an income at least equal to the minimum levels that trigger social security payments, and that generally you won't become a burden on the state. But you don't have to prove this prior to entry, and as UK has no compulsory residence permit scheme, there is no checks made on you. 
I don't think you will have any trouble applying for EEA Family Permit. Just make sure you supply all the documents requested, such as birth certificates, marriage certificate, passports etc.


----------



## swedeinus (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks Joppa. That settled it.


----------

